# new dubias, is my set up ok?



## thanatos (Oct 13, 2012)

hey i just started my first colony of dubia roaches, i have them in an 80ltr rub with 2 live food boxes, one full of bug grub and the other full of bug gel both have the sides cut so they can get in and out, there on a 28w heatmat, only half of it on the mat and i will be adding more cardboard egg flats when i get them, is there anything else i should be doing? tips etc welcome as there being bred for my 2 crested geckos and 2 bearded dragons


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

if you have your egg carts together stood vertical all the rubbish falls to the bottom and makes for easier cleaning.. with my 'bug gel crystals' i only give it very very little water so its still in crystal form just a little soft, that way it last longer with no mold.. and they get fed fresh fruit n veg 4 times a week as well as bug grub n dry dog food


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

as above says stand them vertical so the fras and rubbish falls through

also another reason why you put them vertical is so then you can max out the tub with more crates so then there is more room for the roaches

also with the food and crystal tubs use something abit thicker so you sand down the outside and inside so its easier access for the roaches and place the food and crystals ontop of the egg crates

for food i myself use poultry food/sugarpuffs/dry banana/fish flakes and dry cat food and more thinks like i mentioned

for every 40ltr there should be 150 roaches so when 300 roaches should be 80ltr tub also try to keep it to a 5/1 ratio (female/male) 

hope all this helps


----------



## thanatos (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys, I've stud the flats up but I haunt seen any of my roaches touch the water gel at all, they just all seem to stay in the egg flats all day and night, should I change what I put the gel and food in for something else? Also anyone got any pics of there own setups, gives me an idea of what I should set it up as

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Really I wouldn't use the watergel, just provide fresh fruit and veg every few days for moisture. You can provide bug grub but I would use veg and fruit as a staple.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

thanatos said:


> Thanks for the tips guys, I've stud the flats up but I haunt seen any of my roaches touch the water gel at all, they just all seem to stay in the egg flats all day and night, should I change what I put the gel and food in for something else? Also anyone got any pics of there own setups, gives me an idea of what I should set it up as
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


i think you should yes and sand it down so its abit more rough so the dubias can climb up it and get in and out

and for what bradley says about removing the water crystals i myself wouldnt as it offers them fluid at all times (unless your putting fresh fruit and veg in everyday)

also i would fed them dry foods for protein unless the dubia are for arachnids only then there is no need for dry foods


----------



## thanatos (Oct 13, 2012)

I prefer using water crystals th, less humidity. Also any reci commendations on what to use for the food and water? And does anyone know where I can get more egg trays?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

I use cat biscuits, dog biscuits and fish food all together ground up in a mixer to make roach chow! and veg they love carrots and oranges :2thumb:

Ebay for egg crates, just got mine today 94 for £9.99 free postage


----------



## thanatos (Oct 13, 2012)

Cheers I found those egg crates, bought a box myself haha and I've threw a bit of carrot and kale in there and they love it lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thanatos (Oct 13, 2012)

hmm what do other ppl use to feed/water there roaches? im now using little cardboard boxes but i want to use something a little more perminant. can anyone show me pictures of what they use? obv the roaches would have to be able to climb in and out of it etc just wondering what the successful breeders use? cheers


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

i use plastic tubs that have been sanded down so they are rough enough for the roaches to climb in and out


----------

